# Cams or Lightweight pulley system first??



## P-bunny90 (Dec 18, 2007)

Cant decide which one I should do first


----------



## My_Gli_Is_so_Fly (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Cams or Lightweight pulley system first?? (P-bunny90)*

in the wrong forum duder. try the mk4 forums. or the technical forums for the vr6.


----------

